# Milan - Torino: giovedì 12 Gennaio ore 21. TV Rai.



## mefisto94 (8 Gennaio 2017)

Con il 2017 ritorna la Coppa Italia. A sfidarsi a San Siro saranno Il Milan ed il Torino, in vista del rematch del week end successivo, in campionato. Sarà, ovviamente, un turno ad eliminazione diretta. In caso di parità, supplementari e rigori.

La partita sarà visibile in chiaro su Rai 2, alle 21.


----------



## admin (8 Gennaio 2017)

up


----------



## fabri47 (8 Gennaio 2017)

Da non sottovalutare assolutamente.


----------



## VonVittel (8 Gennaio 2017)

Sbaglio o subito dopo ci sta Torino-Milan?


----------



## de sica (8 Gennaio 2017)

Io penso che perderemo perché non ha aperto il topic [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]
Non te la prendere [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION]  

Però in campionato torniamo alle classiche tradizioni, per favore


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Gennaio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Io penso che perderemo perché non ha aperto il topic [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]
> Non te la prendere [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION]
> 
> Però in campionato torniamo alle classiche tradizioni, per favore



Però l'ultima con la Roma l'abbiamo giocata bene.


----------



## 666psycho (8 Gennaio 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o subito dopo ci sta Torino-Milan?



si, è anche scritto..


----------



## 666psycho (8 Gennaio 2017)

partita difficile.. speriamo di passare il turno! portare a casa la coppa italia sarebbe una bella soddisfazione oltre la supercoppa


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Gennaio 2017)

sarebbe una partita da turnover, ma l'idea di vedere in campo i vari sosa, mati, zapata e via dicendo, mi terrorizza.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Gennaio 2017)

Vietato schierare: Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Paletta, Locatelli, Bonaventura e Suso

Poi facciano quel che vogliamo, ma questi non sono da rischiare in coppa


----------



## kolao95 (9 Gennaio 2017)

Plizzari
De Sciglio Gomez Romagnoli Antonelli
Kucka Bertolacci Bonaventura
Honda Lapadula Niang


----------



## koti (9 Gennaio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Vietato schierare: Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Paletta, Locatelli, Bonaventura e Suso
> 
> Poi facciano quel che vogliamo, ma questi non sono da rischiare in coppa


plizzari
de sciglio - zapata - gomez - vangioni
kucka - bertolacci - sosa
honda - bacca - niang


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Gennaio 2017)

Ovviamente ce dobbiamo giocare, ma niente follie e fare turnover, quest'anno la priorità assoluta è continuare a fare bene in campionato


----------



## VonVittel (9 Gennaio 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> si, è anche scritto..



Mea culpa! Leggendo "rematch" ho subito pensato alla partita dell'andata di campionato. Piccolo lapsus mentale


----------



## MarcoMilanista (9 Gennaio 2017)

Gabriel; De Sciglio, Gomez, Paletta, Vangioni; Bertolacci; Pasalic, Sosa; Honda, Lapadula, Niang. Non vedo altre alternative sinceramente.

Antonelli non lo voglio rischiare, e nemmeno Kucka.


----------



## 666psycho (9 Gennaio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Gabriel; De Sciglio, Gomez, Paletta, Vangioni; Bertolacci; Pasalic, Sosa; Honda, Lapadula, Niang. Non vedo altre alternative sinceramente.
> 
> Antonelli non lo voglio rischiare, e nemmeno Kucka.



ma anche no.. devono giocare i titolari. Non si può perdere! è una partita secca. al massimo ne fai riposare uno o due...


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Gennaio 2017)

Donnarumma, De Sciglio, Gomez, Romagnoli, Antonelli, Poli, Bertolacci, Bonaventura, Suso, Lapadula e Niang.


----------



## 666psycho (9 Gennaio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Donnarumma, De Sciglio, Gomez, Romagnoli, Antonelli, Poli, Bertolacci, Bonaventura, Suso, Lapadula e Niang.



ecco qua si ragiona un po di più... forse però farei riposare Suso e lascerei Locatelli


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Gennaio 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ovviamente ce dobbiamo giocare, ma niente follie e fare turnover, quest'anno la priorità assoluta è continuare a fare bene in campionato



Io invece punterei deciso sulla coppa. Mi piace troppo il clima dell'eliminazione diretta e lottRe per vincere qualcosa.Scambierei assolutamente il terzo posto con la vittoria in coppa Italia. Il tabellone purtroppo é molto duro, ma io me la giocherei al massimo e farei turnover al limite in campionato.


----------



## 666psycho (9 Gennaio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io invece punterei deciso sulla coppa. Mi piace troppo il clima dell'eliminazione diretta e lottRe per vincere qualcosa.Scambierei assolutamente il terzo posto con la vittoria in coppa Italia. Il tabellone purtroppo é molto duro, ma io me la giocherei al massimo e farei turnover al limite in campionato.



infatti! se perdi questa, sei fuori dalla coppa, perdere in campionato è meno drammatico, si può recuperare


----------



## Djici (9 Gennaio 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> infatti! se perdi questa, sei fuori dalla coppa, perdere in campionato è meno drammatico, si può recuperare



E non sottovaluterei che vincere aiuta a vincere.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (9 Gennaio 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> infatti! se perdi questa, sei fuori dalla coppa, perdere in campionato è meno drammatico, si può recuperare



No, se perdi in campionato ti ritrovi sesto. Non mi bisogna fare passi falsi in campionato, poi se si passa il turno si penserà a mettere i titolari dalla prossima gara. Ora è fondamentale fare almeno 7 punti nelle prossime 3 partite.


----------



## DrHouse (9 Gennaio 2017)

Plizzari; Calabria, Gomez, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Poli, Bertolacci, Pasalic; Honda, Lapadula, Mati Fernandez


----------



## S T B (9 Gennaio 2017)

sarò allo stadio, primo rosso visti i prezzi abbordabili


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (9 Gennaio 2017)

Sarò allo stadio a vederla


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2017)

*Designato l'arbitro Russo per Milan - Torino di Coppa Italia.*


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2017)

sarebbe un buon esperimento giocare con le due punte


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Gennaio 2017)

Non so se è una cosa psicologica che succede anche a voi, ma quando leggo "TV RAI" mi viene la depressione e mi aspetto una partitaccia del cavolo


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2017)

ho visto i prezzi e potrei farci un salto anche io 
ma mi preoccupa un po' la possibilità di neve


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (9 Gennaio 2017)

Sogno l'accoppiata Super Coppa-Coppa Italia


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato l'arbitro Russo per Milan - Torino di Coppa Italia.*




*----)* http://www.milanworld.net/montella-...-torino-ecco-i-cambi-vt43531.html#post1122785


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Gennaio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Scambierei assolutamente il terzo posto con la vittoria in coppa Italia.



Io ho due sogni: il primo è vedere Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Locatelli e compagnia giocare la champions league.. il secondo è di VINCERLA.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Gennaio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Io ho due sogni: il primo è vedere Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Locatelli e compagnia giocare la champions league.. il secondo è di VINCERLA.



Magari tra tre anni. Prima di vincere le olimpiadi, impariamo a camminare.

Donanrumma 0 presenza in europa
Romagnoli 0 presenze in europa
Locatelli 0 presenze in europa
Suso, spicvioli di minuti in europa
Bonaventura 0 presenze in europa
Bertolacci 0 presenze in europa
Kucka spiccioli di minuti in europa
De Sciglio spiccioli di misura in europa
Paletta spiccioli di minuti in europa...


Ragazzi, ci serve un anno in Europa League.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2017)

In caso di qualificazione, probabilemente giocheremo i quarti al Conad Stadium.


----------



## Casnop (10 Gennaio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Con il 2017 ritorna la Coppa Italia. A sfidarsi a San Siro saranno Il Milan ed il Torino, in vista del rematch del week end successivo, in campionato. Sarà, ovviamente, un turno ad eliminazione diretta. In caso di parità, supplementari e rigori.
> 
> La partita sarà visibile in chiaro su Rai 2, alle 21.


Situazione delicata, abbiamo il Torino due volte in quattro giorni. È inevitabile che il peso della prima partita gravi sulla seconda, come preparazione psicologica e tecnica. Se è così, scarichiamo subito la zavorra.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (10 Gennaio 2017)

Dentro i pezzi da 90.. gonez-zapata.. poli honda sosa.. davanti il casino è che non avendo nessuno non puó fare turnover... dentro i primavera.. zanellato ma pure il baby cutrone!!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Gennaio 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Dentro i pezzi da 90.. gonez-zapata.. poli honda sosa.. davanti il casino è che non avendo nessuno non puó fare turnover... dentro i primavera.. zanellato ma pure il baby cutrone!!



Ma assolutamente no.

per moltissimi motivi per questa squadra la coppa Italia è più importante del campionato!

1) Tanto il campionato non lo vinciamo
2) Anche guadagnassimo 2-3 punti in campionato mettendo la squadra B (da dimostrare) alla fine non farà la differenza
3) Questa squadra ha necessità, come il pane, nel confrontarsi in scontri ad eliminazione diretta, ha esperienza zero e manifestazioni tipo coppa servono come il pane.
4) La coppa Italia è l'unico trofeo a cui poter puntare e tra arrivare primi in una competizione oppure quarti-quinti in un'altra non c'è dubbio a cosa puntare.
5) La coppa Italia qualifica direttamente all'EL, quindi vincendola non solo ci garantiamo un posto in Europa, ma ci garantiamo che, qualora arrivassimo sesti, nessuno ci possa rubare il posto in Europa vincendo la CI.
6) Non abbiamo coppe europee, lo sforzo aggiuntivo è minimo, non come per Napoli, Juve, Roma e Fiorentina che hanno il triplo impegno.
7) Le partite ad eliminazione diretta danno emozioni che il campionato non da. In mancanza di quelle europee godiamoci quelle italiane.
8) Basta basare le stagioni puntando tutto su traguardi interlocutori (arrivare terzi, passare un girone). Mettiamo tutto quello che abbiamo nelle manifestazioni alla nostra portata (Spercoppa, Coppa Italia, Europa League) al limite risparmiandoci nelle manifestazioni in cui tanto non possiamo vincere. la mania dell'obbiettivo terzo posto è un cancro instillatoci da Galliani per poter avere più soldi per fare le sue polpette. togliamocelo! Se provando ad arrivare primi, si arriva terzi, ok, ma partire per arrivare terzi no!

Zero turnover, dentro i titolari!


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Gennaio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma assolutamente no.
> 
> per moltissimi motivi per questa squadra la coppa Italia è più importante del campionato!
> 
> ...



le contraddizioni  
ma come il campionato sai che non lo vinciamo e partire per arrivare terzi non va bene


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Gennaio 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Dentro i pezzi da 90.. gonez-zapata.. poli honda sosa.. davanti il casino è che non avendo nessuno non puó fare turnover... dentro i primavera.. zanellato ma pure il baby cutrone!!



Concordo, purtroppo non succederà pare....

Speriamo almeno di risparmiare Romagnoli Locatelli e uno tra Suso e Jack


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Gennaio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> le contraddizioni
> ma come il campionato sai che non lo vinciamo e partire per arrivare terzi non va bene



Intendo dire che , UN DOMANI, quando partiremo per vincere, se si arriverà non primi, ma terzi mi prendo il terzo posto, ma partire come obbiettivo arrivare terzi è la cosa che ci ha portato dove siamo, continui tappi senza visione in prospettiva al solo scopo di qualificarsi per la champions e adesso il capitano è Montolivo.

Basta obbiettivo terzo, posto, basta, basta , basta.

preferisco obbiettivo coppa Italia e qualificarsi per l'EL.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Gennaio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Intendo dire che , UN DOMANI, quando partiremo per vincere, se si arriverà non primi, ma terzi mi prendo il terzo posto, ma partire come obbiettivo arrivare terzi è la cosa che ci ha portato dove siamo, continui tappi senza visione in prospettiva al solo scopo di qualificarsi per la champions e adesso il capitano è Montolivo.
> 
> Basta obbiettivo terzo, posto, basta, basta , basta.
> 
> preferisco obbiettivo coppa Italia e qualificarsi per l'EL.



non è detto che sia più facile, non avremo il carpi e l'alessandria quest'anno


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Gennaio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Concordo, purtroppo non succederà pare....
> 
> Speriamo almeno di risparmiare Romagnoli Locatelli e uno tra Suso e Jack



Rinunci a competere per vincere qualcosa per magari (ma non è affatto detto) raccimolare 1-2 punti in più che non serviranno o al limite ci faranno arrivare quinti invece di sesti...... non vi capisco.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Gennaio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non è detto che sia più facile, non avremo il carpi e l'alessandria quest'anno



Ma ci puoi provare, è sicuramente più alla portata dello scudetto.


----------



## kolao95 (10 Gennaio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma assolutamente no.
> 
> per moltissimi motivi per questa squadra la coppa Italia è più importante del campionato!
> 
> ...



Ma che diavolo me ne frega di vincere la Coppa Italia per poi arrivare settimo o ottavo in campionato? Se passassimo i quarti, poi, andiamo a giocarceli molto probabilmente allo Juventus Stadium, per cui non è mica detto che riusciremo ad arrivare fino in fondo pure quest'anno. E poi quest'anno che siamo virtualmente terzi bisogna dare tutto per arrivare quantomeno a qualificarci in EL.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma che diavolo me ne frega di vincere la Coppa Italia per poi arrivare settimo o ottavo in campionato? Se passassimo i quarti, poi, andiamo a giocarceli molto probabilmente allo Juventus Stadium, per cui non è mica detto che riusciremo ad arrivare fino in fondo pure quest'anno. E poi quest'anno che siamo virtualmente terzi bisogna dare tutto per arrivare quantomeno a qualificarci in EL.



si, perchè giocare un paio di partite seriamente in mezzo al campionato ci fa arrivare settimi o ottavi invece di quarti.

I turni sono secchi non andata e ritorno in totale prima della finale sono 3 partite (se passi).

smettiamola di rinunciare a giocarci le chanches che abbiamo per aumentare del 2% la possibilità di raggiungere un traguardo secondario.

Si gioca al massimo e si vede cosa si raccoglie.


----------



## kolao95 (10 Gennaio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> si, perchè giocare un paio di partite seriamente in mezzo al campionato ci fa arrivare settimi o ottavi invece di quarti.
> 
> I turni sono secchi non andata e ritorno in totale prima della finale sono 3 partite (se passi).
> 
> ...



A parte tutto puntare tutte le fiches su una competizione a scontri secchi sarebbe da sciroccati, spero e credo che Montella non lo sia, per cui non sto qui a preoccuparmi troppo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> A parte tutto puntare tutte le fiches su una competizione a scontri secchi sarebbe da sciroccati, spero e credo che Montella non lo sia, per cui non sto qui a preoccuparmi troppo.



puntare tutte le fiches......

ma siete seri?

schierare i titolari in due partite infrasettimanali significa puntare tutte le fiches? Allora la juve se schiera i titolari con il Porto vuol dire che punta tute le fiches sulla coppa e rinuncia al campionato?

Ma poi voi siete quelli che volete qualificarvi per le coppe?

volete partecipare ad una competizione con 14-18 turni infrasettimanali e dite che schierare i titolari in 2! partite infrasettimanali vuol dire rinunciare a giocarsi le chances in campionato?

Ma dite sul serio o è solo amore di polemica?

Per fortuna il nostro allenatore ha sale in zucca mi sa.


----------



## kolao95 (10 Gennaio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> puntare tutte le fiches......
> 
> ma siete seri?
> 
> ...



Ma come fai a paragonare quello che fa la Juve in Champions con quello che facciamo noi in Coppa Italia? Siamo seri, dai.
Io poi non sto dicendo di snobbare la coppa Italia, sto dicendo che, se permetti, è più importante il campionato (non per vincere sia chiaro, ma quantomeno per provare a lottare per la qualificazione in CL visto che siamo virtualmente terzi o per qualificarmi in EL) e le maggiori chances voglio giocarmele lì, per cui un minimo di turn-over in coppa Italia ci sta.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Gennaio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma come fai a paragonare quello che fa la Juve in Champions con quello che facciamo noi in Coppa Italia? Siamo seri, dai.
> Io poi non sto dicendo di snobbare la coppa Italia, sto dicendo che, se permetti, è più importante il campionato (non per vincere sia chiaro, ma quantomeno per provare a lottare per la qualificazione in CL visto che siamo virtualmente terzi o per qualificarmi in EL) e le maggiori chances voglio giocarmele lì, per cui un minimo di turn-over in coppa Italia ci sta.



Va bene, accetto punti di vista diversi.

Io la vedo in modo totalmente opposto.

per me giovedì te la giochi al massimo e poi fai lo stesso in campionato.

Quando abbiamo giocato il turno infrasettimanale abbiamo cambiato 1-2 giocatori non di più e quello mi aspetto giovedì.


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2017)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Milan Tv
[FONT=&quot]
Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Gustavo Gomez, De Sciglio; Kucka, Bertolacci, Sosa/Poli; Suso, Lapadula, Bonaventura.[/FONT]*


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Gennaio 2017)

Fatemi capire : è da agosto che mentre gli altri al mercoledi e al giovedi giocano le coppe noi andiamo al cinema e ora che capita anche a noi il primo impegno infrasettimanale ( che non sia di campionato e che quindi coinvolge tutti) ci dobbiamo perdere in cervellotiche scelte di turn-over o addirittura scegliere tra un obiettivo e un altro??
Siamo il milan!! Giochiamo per vincere , ogni partita. Abbiamo una squadra di ragazzini che potrebbero giocare giovedi, venerdi e domenica pure!!!!
La coppa italia è un obiettivo importante, da non sottovalutare.
Se mister montella vorrà dare spazio a qualcuno lo farà solo perchè reputa qualcuno non pronto o perchè è giusto dare una chance a tutti. Ma del resto quelli che abbiamo in rosa e si allenano tutti i giorni a milanello son stati tesserati per giocare, mica per fare le sagome in allenamenti e se non si vedono premiati con una partecipazione attiva li perdi perchè vengono messi ai margini del progetto.
Altrimenti giochiamo in 12-13 e buonanotte.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Gennaio 2017)

Il massimo sarebbe:


Plizzari
DeSciglio Gomez Paletta Antonelli
Kucka Bertolacci Poli 
Honda Sosa
Bacca​


----------



## osvaldobusatti (11 Gennaio 2017)

Io la metterei così:


Plizzari
DeSciglio Zapata Ely Antonelli
Kucka Bertolacci Poli 
Honda Sosa
Niang​
#Evadalavaccanelleverze


----------



## 666psycho (11 Gennaio 2017)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Io la metterei così:
> 
> 
> Plizzari
> ...



niang è squalificato


----------



## sballotello (11 Gennaio 2017)

Massimo due cambi della formazione titolari, giusto perché vedere plizzari e recuperare Bertolacci, Calabria, Antonelli...magari ely
altri cessi non li voglio vedere, piuttosto un primavera tante volte ci trovassimo in casa qualcuno di utile. 
È importante la coppa Italia, l'unico traguardo in cui possiamo vincere qualcosa


----------



## admin (11 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Milan Tv
> 
> Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Gustavo Gomez, De Sciglio; Kucka, Bertolacci, Sosa/Poli; Suso, Lapadula, Bonaventura.*



.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Milan Tv
> [FONT=&quot]
> Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Gustavo Gomez, De Sciglio; Kucka, Bertolacci, Sosa/Poli; Suso, Lapadula, Bonaventura.[/FONT]*



Lapadula....Così ha modo di mettere di nuovo il cesso a Torino 

E poi non ci credo che Honda non gioca, Suso DEVE rifiatare


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Gennaio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Lapadula....Così ha modo di mettere di nuovo il cesso a Torino
> 
> E poi non ci credo che Honda non gioca, Suso DEVE rifiatare



Suso deve rifiatare? ma se nell'ultimo mese ha giocato due partite in totale? Ragazzi un pò di senno per favore.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Gennaio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Suso deve rifiatare? ma se nell'ultimo mese ha giocato due partite in totale? Ragazzi un pò di senno per favore.



Contano pure quelle che dovrà giocare.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Gennaio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Contano pure quelle che dovrà giocare.



Va bene, quando sarà stanco si riposerà.

Riposarsi prima che si stanchi mi sembra eccessivo, non necessario e da evitare data l'importanza della partita di giovedì essendo una partita da dentro o fuori.


----------



## InsideTheFire (11 Gennaio 2017)

Nota personale mi piacerebbe vedere in campo Plizzari...vista ľindisponibilità di niang suso deve giocare...tra gli scarti metterei in campo honda o poli...sosa no grazie...


----------



## zlatan (11 Gennaio 2017)

Sono combattuto ma preferirei giocare con i titolari, anche se quest'anno visto il tabellone di possibilità di vincerla ce ne sono poche. Comunque lui ha detto che farà turn over minimo, uno per reparto, quindi mi aspetto Gigio Abate Paletta Gomez De SCiglio
Berto Jack Poli LApa Suso Honda. L'unico che non farei giocare è Suso il vero indispensabile in questo momento. Mi spiace che non ci sia Niang, ma solo perchè a sto punto è sicuro che giochi Lunedì, e io lo vorrei in panchina a vita.....


----------



## admin (11 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Milan Tv
> 
> Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Gustavo Gomez, De Sciglio; Kucka, Bertolacci, Sosa/Poli; Suso, Lapadula, Bonaventura.*



*I convocati di Montella
**
PORTIERI: Donnarumma, Plizzari, Storari.*
*DIFENSORI: Abate, Calabria, De Sciglio, Ely, Gomez, Paletta, Vangioni, Zapata.*
*CENTROCAMPISTI: Bertolacci, Bonaventura, Honda, Kucka, Locatelli, Pasalic, Poli, Sosa.*
*ATTACCANTI: Bacca, Cutrone, Lapadula, Suso. *


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Gennaio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Va bene, quando sarà stanco si riposerà.
> 
> Riposarsi prima che si stanchi mi sembra eccessivo, non necessario e da evitare data l'importanza della partita di giovedì essendo una partita da dentro o fuori.



No, si riposa nelle partite che non contano, e la coppa italia non conta.



Admin ha scritto:


> *I convocati di Montella
> **
> PORTIERI: Donnarumma, Plizzari, Storari.*
> *DIFENSORI: Abate, Calabria, De Sciglio, Ely, Gomez, Paletta, Vangioni, Zapata.*
> ...



Ottimo, Romagnoli non convocato.


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Gennaio 2017)

Ma Antonelli è di cristallo??


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Gennaio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ma Antonelli è di cristallo??



S'è rotto?


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Gennaio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> S'è rotto?



Si parla di "affaticamento muscolare"... l'enessimo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Gennaio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> No, si riposa nelle partite che non contano, e la coppa italia non conta.
> 
> 
> 
> Ottimo, Romagnoli non convocato.



La coppa Italia è l'obbiettivo più importante che abbiamo quest anno, l'unica cosa che possiamo vincere.
La mollerei solo se fossimo in testa al campionato a 10 giornate dalla fine e con 6 partite di coppa da giocare, quindi mai.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Gennaio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La coppa Italia è l'obbiettivo più importante che abbiamo quest anno, l'unica cosa che possiamo vincere.
> La mollerei solo se fossimo in testa al campionato a 10 giornate dalla fine e con 6 partite di coppa da giocare, quindi mai.



ma chissenefrega della coppa italia, con la supercoppa abbiam gioito un'ora scarsa...



Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Si parla di "affaticamento muscolare"... l'enessimo.



ma porca vacca, stagione sfortunatissima per Luca


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Gennaio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> ma chissenefrega della coppa italia, con la supercoppa abbiam gioito un'ora scarsa...



io veramente godo ancora, mentre , che io mi ricordi, mai mi sono trovato a festeggiare e nemmeno a ricordare con gioia un quinto o un terzo posto.

fate come volete per me la coppa vale moltissimo e per fortuna il mister sembra pensarla come me.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Gennaio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> io veramente godo ancora, mentre , che io mi ricordi, mai mi sono trovato a festeggiare e nemmeno a ricordare con gioia un quinto o un terzo posto.
> 
> fate come volete per me la coppa vale moltissimo e per fortuna il mister sembra pensarla come me.



Punto moltissimo alla vittoria della Coppa Uefa e la strada più semolice per riuscirci passa dal fare un bel campionato.

La pensiamo in maniera totalmente opposta quindi non ha molto senso continuare, capisco il tuo punto di vista, buona partita


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2017)

Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Torino


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Torino



Ci sta, ma per me questa pachina di Honda qualcosa significa.


----------



## martinmilan (12 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Torino



Posso dire che con questa formazione sono più forti loro?


----------



## Therealsalva (12 Gennaio 2017)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Posso dire che con questa formazione sono più forti loro?



Puoi dirlo perché è vero!  Madre de Dios Sosa, non credevo l'avrei mai detto, ma meglio Poli


----------



## Miracle1980 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Prima di un terzetto (Torino, Torino e Napoli) di partite che deciderà la stagione del Milan. Speriamo bene.


----------



## Gas (12 Gennaio 2017)

Stasera vado allo stadio con un mio amico Irlandese ! Pensavo di andare al secondo anello blu, che ne dite ?


----------



## de sica (12 Gennaio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Stasera vado allo stadio con un mio amico Irlandese ! Pensavo di andare al secondo anello blu, che ne dite ?



Se ti piace l'ambiente curva vai.. però, a meno che non stiate ai lati, potrebbero "incitarvi" a partecipare ai cori. Se preferisci più tranquillità meglio il secondo anello opposto


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Gennaio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ci sta, ma per me questa pachina di Honda qualcosa significa.



Significa che per il Milan non serve a nulla.

Oggi e sopratutto lunedi dobbiamo vincere contro il Torino... forza ragazzi!


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Gennaio 2017)

Obiettivo principale della serata di Gomez: lo zigomo di Belotti.



Gas ha scritto:


> Stasera vado allo stadio con un mio amico Irlandese ! Pensavo di andare al secondo anello blu, che ne dite ?



Bello, negli altri settori sembra di essere a teatro, però come dice [MENTION=95]de sica[/MENTION] ti consiglio di non stare proprio in mezzo anche per via delle bandiere, se riesci a vedere la bandierina con il campo a 45° è perfetto per come la vedo io, per clima e visuale.

Essendo coppa italia però è possible che il tutto si sposti al primo anello e che il secondo sia deserto...


----------



## Coripra (12 Gennaio 2017)

Io stasera la vedo male, con Sosa poi, peggio... 

ma siccome solitamente non ne azzecco una...


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Gennaio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Obiettivo principale della serata di Gomez: lo zigomo di Belotti.



Ho piena fiducia in Gustavo.


----------



## Ciachi (12 Gennaio 2017)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Io stasera la vedo male, con Sosa poi, peggio...
> 
> ma siccome solitamente non ne azzecco una...



Siamo in due...


----------



## Mr. Canà (12 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Torino



Considerando la necessità di face un po' di turn-over e le possibili alternative all'undici titolare non mi sembra malissimo come formazione. Peraltro darà indicazioni importanti per la partita di campionato. Per me bene così. Non siamo ovviamente una corazzata ma se non ci si permette di mischiare un po' le carte in coppa Italia, allora quando è il momento di farlo?


----------



## martinmilan (12 Gennaio 2017)

che formazione di melma ragazziii


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Gennaio 2017)

Dai che oggi forse ammiriamo pure vangioni....


----------



## MaschioAlfa (12 Gennaio 2017)

Ma è partita da dentro o fuori??


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Con questa formazione non è proprio possibile la vittoria , lo sapete no?


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Gennaio 2017)

Fino alle formazioni ufficiali continuo a sperare in Plizzari


Non meravigliamoci se poi ci pianta


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Fino alle formazioni ufficiali continuo a sperare in Plizzari
> 
> 
> Non meravigliamoci se poi ci pianta



guarda che ha 16 anni eh. Non penso pretenda di giocar titolare, specie perchè questa è una partita da dentro o fuori e il portiere non può essere sostituito se qualcosa non va come deve andare.


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2017)

*Ufficiali
**
MILAN: Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Gomez, De Sciglio; Kucka, Sosa, Bertolacci; Suso, Lapadula, Bonaventura. All.: Montella.*
*TORINO: Hart; De Silvestri, Moretti, Rossettini, Barreca; Baselli, Valdifiori, Benassi; Iturbe, Belotti, Ljajic. All.: Mihajlovic.*


----------



## Willy Wonka (12 Gennaio 2017)

forza ragazzi


----------



## Dany20 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Forza ragazzi. La Coppa Italia è un obiettivo importante e dobbiamo arrivare fino in fondo.


----------



## 666psycho (12 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> **
> MILAN: Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Gomez, De Sciglio; Kucka, Sosa, Bertolacci; Suso, Lapadula, Bonaventura. All.: Montella.*
> *TORINO: Hart; De Silvestri, Moretti, Rossettini, Barreca; Baselli, Valdifiori, Benassi; Iturbe, Belotti, Ljajic. All.: Mihajlovic.*





Sosa


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Purtroppo a centrocampo ci devasteranno...


----------



## dottor Totem (12 Gennaio 2017)

In pratica metà squadra del torino sono stati obiettivi mancati del milan.


----------



## ralf (12 Gennaio 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ma è partita da dentro o fuori??



Si.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Gennaio 2017)

Sosa ha fatto un lancio che non si vedeva a San siro dai tempi di Pirlo.


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2017)

Uallarito...


----------



## 666psycho (12 Gennaio 2017)

sosa hahahahah ma quanto è scarso?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (12 Gennaio 2017)

È già il terzo fischio su palla netta...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (12 Gennaio 2017)

È caduto come un sacco di patate..


----------



## MaschioAlfa (12 Gennaio 2017)

20minuti di nulla cosmico


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2017)

Peccato...

Speravo si fosse rotto sto Belotti


----------



## MaschioAlfa (12 Gennaio 2017)

Sosa a dire del suo agente... 
A Milano sta bene.

C'è lo skolliamo dalla rosa al termine del suo contratto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Gennaio 2017)

Mi piace tantissimo come teniamo il campo, poi gli uomini son quel che sono in mezzo


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2017)

Pessima partita fino ad ora.


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Sosa che lancia a casaccio ogni pallone che.tocca... mah


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2017)

Ma Bonaventura corre coi pesi in tasca??


----------



## malos (12 Gennaio 2017)

Madonna santa


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Ma cosa fa Bonaventura...


----------



## Jaqen (12 Gennaio 2017)

Che pollo


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2017)

E ti pareva...


----------



## Aron (12 Gennaio 2017)

Partita orrenda finora.


----------



## malos (12 Gennaio 2017)

Te pareva. Gol sbagliato...


----------



## Jaqen (12 Gennaio 2017)

Quanto è forte. E quanto è scarso De Sciglio


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (12 Gennaio 2017)

De Sciglio..............


----------



## Hellscream (12 Gennaio 2017)

Attaccano solo loro, certo che segnano


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2017)

Comunque non si può proprio giocare con Uallarito. Va ucciso.


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Solo paletta dietro? Ma.che cacchio fanno sti *******?


----------



## Jaqen (12 Gennaio 2017)

Ed errore neanche a dirlo di Uallarito


----------



## Igniorante (12 Gennaio 2017)

Dobbiamo comprare Belotti a tutti i costi


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (12 Gennaio 2017)

ti pareva


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Gennaio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo comprare Belotti a tutti i costi



Anche no


----------



## MaschioAlfa (12 Gennaio 2017)

Derisi dal Torino.... 
Povero diavolo


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2017)

Gustavo La Fava è un pericolo pubblico.

Ma dove lo hanno pescato sto somaro?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Zapata > Gomez


----------



## Aron (12 Gennaio 2017)

E' impossibile giocare senza la formazione titolare.
Il turn-over è un lusso che non ci possiamo permettere.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Scandaloso pure quest'arbitro mamma mia...


----------



## 666psycho (12 Gennaio 2017)

dobbiamo pareggiare ! essere eliminati sarebbe un brutto colpo per il morale!


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Gennaio 2017)

De scoglio ha lasciato un'autostrada a iturbe. Finita


----------



## Igniorante (12 Gennaio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Anche no



Chi ci sarebbe di meglio?


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Che pippe che sono gomez e sosa..... 16 milioni al vento


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Gennaio 2017)

Come diciamo da anni la panchina è ridicola


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Con Sosa e Gomez insieme non abbiamo mai vinto una partita e mai vinceremo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (12 Gennaio 2017)

Quanto è importante il mediano.. 
Locatelli è d'oro, altroché. 
Con sosa ci sono le praterie e il centrocampo va a rilento, stile mongolivo.


----------



## Hellscream (12 Gennaio 2017)

L'ho vista dentro


----------



## Igniorante (12 Gennaio 2017)

Ahahah il replay su Gomez


----------



## 666psycho (12 Gennaio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> E' impossibile giocare senza la formazione titolare.
> Il turn-over è un lusso che non ci possiamo permettere.



.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Gennaio 2017)

Bonaventura male in questo periodo


----------



## Alfabri (12 Gennaio 2017)

Bah a me pare proprio che non sia Sosa il problema oggi. Non spariamo a zero gratis. Il problema è un centrale ignorante calcisticamente come pochi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Gennaio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Chi ci sarebbe di meglio?



A quel prezzo? Sono troppi da scrivere


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (12 Gennaio 2017)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Bah a me pare proprio che non sia Sosa il problema oggi. Non spariamo a zero gratis. Il problema è un centrale ignorante calcisticamente come pochi.


Gioca con una sufficienza che fa salire il crimine


----------



## Igniorante (12 Gennaio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> A quel prezzo? Sono troppi da scrivere



Ovviamente al prezzo che vorrebbe Cairo non lo prende nessuno, io parlavo di valore e capacità del giocatore


----------



## koti (12 Gennaio 2017)

Forte Gustavo Gomez. Ma sul gol del Toro dove cavolo era?


----------



## ralf (12 Gennaio 2017)

Dietro si sente la mancanza di Romagnoli soprattutto in fase di impostazione.


----------



## koti (12 Gennaio 2017)

Sosa decisamente meglio da regista che da mezzala, non mi è dispiaciuto.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Era piu giusto un pari per ora. Partita intensa.. aperta.


----------



## Dany20 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Mamma mia che Milan orrendo. Gomez inadatto al calcio italiano. Di Sosa, preferisco non parlarne. De Sciglio il solito mollo. Che giocatore il gallo.


----------



## Therealsalva (12 Gennaio 2017)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Bah a me pare proprio che non sia Sosa il problema oggi. Non spariamo a zero gratis. Il problema è un centrale ignorante calcisticamente come pochi.



D'accordissimo, in fase di costruzione ha fatto un'onestissima partita, in difesa non è semplicemente il suo ruolo, ma il Gallo deve prendere giocatori per metterli nel contesto a loro meno congeniale, quindi... E finiamola con questa storia della spocchia, se fa il suo compito per me può giocare con la musica nelle cuffiette, non mi interessa


----------



## clanton (12 Gennaio 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Era piu giusto un pari per ora. Partita intensa.. aperta.



Siamo onesti !! Il Torino merita di essere in vantaggio noi mai pericolosi lenti e praterie verso la nostra porta


----------



## fabri47 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Stiamo sottovalutando parecchio la gara. Possiamo dare molto di più, sarebbe un peccato perderla.


----------



## The P (12 Gennaio 2017)

brutte sensazioni fin dall'inizio. Vediamo se sapremo risollevarci. Prova di carattere


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Gennaio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ovviamente al prezzo che vorrebbe Cairo non lo prende nessuno, io parlavo di valore e capacità del giocatore



Eh beh se ne rifiuta 65 compri Aubameyang con 70-80, piuttosto che Sturridge, Benzema se il Real cambia punta, Cavani che scade 2018, Griezmann ha la clausola a 80 se non erro

Boh rispetto a Belotti per me fanno un altro sport


----------



## Therealsalva (12 Gennaio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Eh beh se ne rifiuta 65 compri Aubameyang con 70-80, piuttosto che Sturridge, Benzema se il Real cambia punta, Cavani che scade 2018, Griezmann ha la clausola a 80 se non erro
> 
> Boh rispetto a Belotti per me fanno un altro sport



Daniel


----------



## 666psycho (12 Gennaio 2017)

abbastanza deluso da questo primo tempo, il torino sta meritando giustamente...... Possiamo fare molto di più! siamo un po troppo prevedibili e lenti


----------



## Schism75 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Ci stanno blastando. Mihajlovic ha costruito lo stesso tipo di squadra dello scorso anno al Milan, solo che ha il centrocampo notevolmente più forte di quello che avevamo noi, ha almeno un esterno che punta i difensori e poi taglia verso la porta. Poi ha Belotti. E i risultati si vedono. 
Noi giochiamo nel solito modo, cioè male, con alcuni giocatori in netto calo. Bonaventura su tutti. Bertolacci è del tutto inutile. Non capisco perché non faccia giocare Antonelli per fargli recuperare condizione, che sarebbe molto più forte di De sciglio. Il nostro centrocampo è davvero impresentabile, come si faccia a non sperare, da parte di tutto il mondo Milan, di avere un upgrade li non capisco.

Su Gomez tralascio, avevo già detto all'acquisto che secondo me era il classico scarso centrale paraguayano. E tale è. Non ha nessuna caratteristica che ne possa fare un giocatore forte, ora e domani. Non è veloce. Non è tecnico. Non ha capacità difensive di marcature. Non ha senso dell'anticipo.


----------



## clanton (12 Gennaio 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> abbastanza deluso da questo primo tempo, il torino sta meritando giustamente...... Possiamo fare molto di più! siamo un po troppo prevedibili e lenti



lenti e prevediili ....ma Iturbe gratis al Torino a noi non serviva ?


----------



## DrHouse (12 Gennaio 2017)

Io nelle partite in cui Locatelli manca mi accorgo di quanto, a livello tattico, sia già maturo...
Con lui in campo il contropiede del gol non lo avremmo preso...
Deve migliorare palla al piede, ma come gioco di squadra la sua importanza la vedi quando non c'è...

De Sciglio osceno, Gomez malaccio, Sosa ha spazio e imposta, ma sempre sotto la sufficienza...
Jack non mi sta piacendo... su Suso non dico nulla, ma per me o cambia gioco o è inutile...
Lapadula male...


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Gennaio 2017)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Daniel &#55357;&#56911;&#55357;&#56911;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;



In mezzo a quei nomi sta un gradino sotto ma lo adoro, gusto personale

Fine OT 

Comunque metterei Honda per Jack


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Gennaio 2017)

La palla si muove troppo lenta. Il Toro davanti é forte, ma dietro é vulnerabile, certo se muovi la palla a due all'ora si fa dura.

Velocizzare.


----------



## Willy Wonka (12 Gennaio 2017)

Dai ragazzi crediamoci!


----------



## Mr. Canà (12 Gennaio 2017)

Mi sono perso il primo tempo. Come abbiamo giocato?


----------



## clanton (12 Gennaio 2017)

siamo lentiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Gennaio 2017)

Kucka imbarazzante, molto più di Sosa


----------



## 666psycho (12 Gennaio 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Mi sono perso il primo tempo. Come abbiamo giocato?


male


----------



## Mr. Canà (12 Gennaio 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> male



OK, quindi 0-1 meritato?


----------



## 666psycho (12 Gennaio 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> OK, quindi 0-1 meritato?



si, hanno creato molto di più, hanno fatto la partita. Noi lenti e prevedibili. Hanno tutti fatto un pessimo primo tempo.


----------



## Mr. Canà (12 Gennaio 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> si, hanno creato molto di più, hanno fatto la partita. Noi lenti e prevedibili. Hanno tutti fatto un pessimo primo tempo.



Grazie. Speriamo in un secondo tempo diverso allora.


----------



## 666psycho (12 Gennaio 2017)

paletta il migliore per adesso


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Bonaventura irritante...


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Gennaio 2017)

Bertolacci Sosa e Gomez non sono presentabili


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Campo durissimo sembrano giocare tutti sulle uova


----------



## 666psycho (12 Gennaio 2017)

dai svegliamoci!!! nn voglio perdere!


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Gennaio 2017)

Sto belotti è fortissimo comunque


----------



## diavolo (12 Gennaio 2017)

Kukooooooo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (12 Gennaio 2017)

KuuuuuuuuuuKooooooooo


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2017)

*Gooooooooooollll

Kucka!*


----------



## MaschioAlfa (12 Gennaio 2017)

Gooooooooolllllll


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Bravi! Bravi in tanti, bravo Suso, bravo Lapadula, bravo Bonaventura, bravo Kucka


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (12 Gennaio 2017)

Kuckaaaa


----------



## 666psycho (12 Gennaio 2017)

siiiii!!


----------



## Mr. Canà (12 Gennaio 2017)

Olé!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Certo che con Belotti da noi neanche si giocherebbe.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Grande kucooooooooooo


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Gennaio 2017)

Ho criticato due giocatori: Kucka e Jack

Gol e assist


Ahahahahhahaha


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool jackkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## malos (12 Gennaio 2017)

Daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ignaxio (12 Gennaio 2017)

che Jack.. mamma mia <3


----------



## diavolo (12 Gennaio 2017)

JAaaaaack


----------



## 666psycho (12 Gennaio 2017)

siiiiiiii! Grandi!


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2017)

*Goooooooolllllll!!!

Bonaventura! *


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (12 Gennaio 2017)

Jackkkkk


----------



## Mr. Canà (12 Gennaio 2017)

E vai!


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Gennaio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ho criticato due giocatori: Kucka e Jack
> 
> Gol e assist
> 
> ...



E ancora gol


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Ancoraaaaa, grande giocata ancora! Gomez grandissimo anticipo, poi Suso e Bonaventura confezionano l'ennesimo gioello!


----------



## medjai (12 Gennaio 2017)

Giacomooooo !


----------



## 666psycho (12 Gennaio 2017)

bisogna dare merito anche a Gomez, che ha fatto un grande anticipo


----------



## Alfabri (12 Gennaio 2017)

Caspita Gomez ha fatto un gran anticipo... Incredibile


----------



## Igniorante (12 Gennaio 2017)

Era l'ora che ci svegliassimo, segnale importantissimo, gli anni scorsi non avremmo rimontato neanche a giocare in 20


----------



## DrHouse (12 Gennaio 2017)

Finalmente...
Suso che si accentra e Jack che entra in area...
Così si gioca


----------



## clanton (12 Gennaio 2017)

magari ne facciamo un altro ma Comunque il Torino gioca meglio !!!


----------



## The Ripper (12 Gennaio 2017)

che classe bonaventura....


----------



## de sica (12 Gennaio 2017)

Che reazione dei ragazzi!! Avanti così


----------



## 666psycho (12 Gennaio 2017)

finalmente ci siamo svegliati! e adesso chiudiamola!


----------



## Alex (12 Gennaio 2017)

gran bella rimonta, speriamo tengano


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Secondo tempo una sola squadra in campo finora.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (12 Gennaio 2017)

Meno male gigio...


----------



## 666psycho (12 Gennaio 2017)

bene ! bravo gigio


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Centravanti piú forti di Belotti al mondo non ne vedo, Ibra, Benzema, Lewandosky e Augbameyang compresi


----------



## Mr. Canà (12 Gennaio 2017)

Che riflessi Gigio per uno della sua stazza!


----------



## Igniorante (12 Gennaio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Eh beh se ne rifiuta 65 compri Aubameyang con 70-80, piuttosto che Sturridge, Benzema se il Real cambia punta, Cavani che scade 2018, Griezmann ha la clausola a 80 se non erro
> 
> Boh rispetto a Belotti per me fanno un altro sport



Sì ma questa gente, eccetto forse Aubameyang, non viene al Milan...se poi andiamo nello specifico, Sturridge personalmente non mi piace, Benzema come hai scritto tu parte solo se il Real decide di scaricarlo, Cavani idem, Griezmann lo vorrebbero squadre ben più forti e ricche di noi...Belotti, se Cairo scende a compromessi, mi sembra il giocatore ideale per la nostra attuale situazione.


Ps: Madonnarumma


----------



## clanton (12 Gennaio 2017)

magari ne facciamo un altro ma Comunque il Torino gioca meglio !!!


----------



## ignaxio (12 Gennaio 2017)

certo che abbiamo un bel palleggio finalmente


----------



## koti (12 Gennaio 2017)

Il gol che ha fatto Bonaventura a Niang non sarebbe riuscito neanche provandoci 50 volte.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Sì ma questa gente, eccetto forse Aubameyang, non viene al Milan...se poi andiamo nello specifico, Sturridge personalmente non mi piace, Benzema come hai scritto tu parte solo se il Real decide di scaricarlo, Cavani idem, Griezmann lo vorrebbero squadre ben più forti e ricche di noi...Belotti, se Cairo scende a compromessi, mi sembra il giocatore ideale per la nostra attuale situazione.
> 
> 
> Ps: Madonnarumma



Guardiamo, l'etá, l'attitudine, la capacitá all stesso tempo di mettere pressione, far salire la squadra, dare profonditá, segnare.... Centravanti piú forte al mondo, vale qualsiasi cifra.


----------



## ignaxio (12 Gennaio 2017)

Bertolacci non la da mai a Jack.. MAI


----------



## ralf (12 Gennaio 2017)

Cmq Bonaventura si conferma il miglior dribblatore della seria a.


----------



## ignaxio (12 Gennaio 2017)

Lapadula gran giocatore, ma oggi si capisce perchè non è titolare, ma solo uno da ultimi 20 min. purtroppo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Rientra Calabria.

Bentornato!


----------



## ralf (12 Gennaio 2017)

Entra soppressata.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Giusto, Cambio, Kuco era mortissimo, non ne aveva proprio piú.


----------



## 666psycho (12 Gennaio 2017)

fuori Abate e Kucka, dentro calabria e pasalic


----------



## 666psycho (12 Gennaio 2017)

dai teniamo duro!!!


----------



## Igniorante (12 Gennaio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Guardiamo, l'etá, l'attitudine, la capacitá all stesso tempo di mettere pressione, far salire la squadra, dare profonditá, segnare.... Centravanti piú forte al mondo, vale qualsiasi cifra.



Aggiungo: italiano, milanista, il gol che ha fatto stasera è stato perfetto in quanto a freddezza e scelta di tiro.
Poi tiene palla che è una meraviglia, i nostri lo hanno riempito di botte.


----------



## 666psycho (12 Gennaio 2017)

peccato..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Veramente ottimo ingresso di Calabria.


----------



## 666psycho (12 Gennaio 2017)

espluso barreca


----------



## malos (12 Gennaio 2017)

Bene fuori uno.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Gennaio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Veramente ottimo ingresso di Calabria.



Già battuto il record di cross giusti di tutti gli altri terzini messi insieme:1


----------



## 666psycho (12 Gennaio 2017)

fuori uallarito, dentro locatelli


----------



## ralf (12 Gennaio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Già battuto il record di cross giusti di tutti gli altri terzini messi insieme:1


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Buona partita di Sosa, davanti alla difesa non sará mai Desailly, ma la regia é di alta qualitá.


----------



## ignaxio (12 Gennaio 2017)

Perchè la rai continua a dire "Pashàlic"


----------



## de sica (12 Gennaio 2017)

Abate 300 cross eseguiti, nessuno decente. Calabria un cross eseguito: perfetto.


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2017)

7 minuti di recupero?!?


----------



## 666psycho (12 Gennaio 2017)

7 min di recupero....


----------



## Hellscream (12 Gennaio 2017)

Perchè non 45 minuti?


----------



## Tobi (12 Gennaio 2017)

siamo forti quest anno.


----------



## malos (12 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> 7 minuti di recupero?!?



Ci stanno il portiere è stato giù un secolo


----------



## Alfabri (12 Gennaio 2017)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Perchè la rai continua a dire "Pashàlic"



Ho la sensazione che sia la pronuncia corretta.


----------



## Alfabri (12 Gennaio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Buona partita di Sosa, davanti alla difesa non sará mai Desailly, ma la regia é di alta qualitá.



Io dico che il vice Locatelli per quest'anno lo può fare...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Gomez salva le chiappe a Paletta e Donnarumma.


----------



## 666psycho (12 Gennaio 2017)

mamma mia che angoscia


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2017)

Ma che s'è mangiato??!

Incredibile...


----------



## malos (12 Gennaio 2017)

non ci credo


----------



## 666psycho (12 Gennaio 2017)

ma nooooo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Io dico che il vice Locatelli per quest'anno lo può fare...



Beh,chiaro, solo,per dire che il suo , sevondo le sue caratteristiche , lo puó fare.


----------



## Hellscream (12 Gennaio 2017)

No vabbè ahahahaah


----------



## ignaxio (12 Gennaio 2017)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Ho la sensazione che sia la pronuncia corretta.



la Rai sulla dizione è il top


----------



## Mr. Canà (12 Gennaio 2017)

Lapa! Dai!


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Gennaio 2017)

Madonna Lapadula


----------



## 666psycho (12 Gennaio 2017)

errore che ci può costare tanto...


----------



## ignaxio (12 Gennaio 2017)

l'avesse sbagliata Bacca?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Bravo il Loca.


----------



## ignaxio (12 Gennaio 2017)

Locatelli <3


----------



## ralf (12 Gennaio 2017)

Fisicamente stiamo veramente bene.


----------



## diavolo (12 Gennaio 2017)

Cos'ha fatto locatelli


----------



## 666psycho (12 Gennaio 2017)

gande Manuel..ma c'è qualcuno che rimpiange ancora Montolivo??


----------



## Serginho (12 Gennaio 2017)

Bacca sarebbe stato crocefisso per quell'errore


----------



## koti (12 Gennaio 2017)

Quanto ci servirebbe un centravanti vero mamma mia


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Gennaio 2017)

Non è proprio giornata oggi per Lapadula, ma che giocata ha fatto Locatelli?


----------



## de sica (12 Gennaio 2017)

Si è proposto.. non capisco perché non abbia tirato subito dopo aver saltato hart


----------



## Mr. Canà (12 Gennaio 2017)

Ho visto solo il secondo tempo, ma quante mazzulate hanno dato a Belotti?


----------



## malos (12 Gennaio 2017)

Sbagliano sia Bacca che Lapadula ma quest'ultimo almeno gioca per la squadra.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (12 Gennaio 2017)

A tutti i fan di Lapadula: datevi una regolata


----------



## ignaxio (12 Gennaio 2017)

Bene.. ora vinciamo anche in campionato


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Evvaiiii, quest'anno abbiamo le palle...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Vittoria bella, difficile e importante.


----------



## 666psycho (12 Gennaio 2017)

eh vai!!!! contento di questa vittoria! molto meglio nel secondo tempo dove abbiamo dominato! vittoria meritata.


----------



## Mr. Canà (12 Gennaio 2017)

Bravi ragazzi!


----------



## Alex (12 Gennaio 2017)

bella partita


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Gennaio 2017)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> A tutti i fan di Lapadula: datevi una regolata



Dai, aveva fatto anche una bella giocata. A quel punto si é detto: "ormai é gol, ormai é gol, non posso sbagliare, non posso sbagliare.." Ha avuto troppo tempo per pensare.


----------



## 666psycho (12 Gennaio 2017)

adesso affronteremo la giuve... vediamo se facciamo 3 su 3


----------



## Kaw (12 Gennaio 2017)

Dopo il primo tempo ero molto preoccupato, ma il secondo direi che abbiamo dominato, ma non si possono sbagliare quei gol!!!
Ho visto un eccellente Gomez nel secondo tempo, ma in generale tutta la squadra ci ha messo grinta e determinazione, poteva e doveva finire con più gol di scarto.

E ora di nuovo la Juve.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (12 Gennaio 2017)

Grandi ragazzi!!!!


----------



## DrHouse (12 Gennaio 2017)

il Milan del secondo tempo è il Milan che voglio vedere da qui a maggio...

Mi aspetto che lunedì coi titolari facciamo anche meglio...

Ps, io sono impressionato dai giovani...
C'è gente che ha margine di miglioramento e può maturare ancora tanto...


----------



## ralf (12 Gennaio 2017)

Sicuri che ci serva Keita???


----------



## MissRossonera (12 Gennaio 2017)

Grande dimostrazione di carattere nel secondo tempo,dopo un primo da dimenticare.Ma credo proprio che il turn-over non sia attuabile.


----------



## clanton (12 Gennaio 2017)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> l'avesse sbagliata Bacca?



Il problema è che Bacca li non ci sarebbe stato !!!


----------



## wfiesso (12 Gennaio 2017)

Posso dire che finalmente vedo una squadra che prova a segnare fino alla fine nonostante il vantaggio, un jack sempre più indispensabile, e il rapporto che si sta creando tra squadra e tifosi


----------



## 666psycho (12 Gennaio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Sicuri che ci serva Keita???



beh un ala serve...


----------



## fabri47 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Ragazzi, abbiamo fatto GRANDE calcio! Suso a tratti ricordava Messi (e non scherzo). Bravi tutti.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Gennaio 2017)

Bravi


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Lavoro P-A-Z-Z-E-S-C-O di Montella, quest'anno siamo una squadra prima di tutto mentalmente, non ci ammazzano mai... Poi come diceva [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] teniamo il campo magnificamente e soprattutto abbiamo la capacità di leggere le diverse fasi della partita...


----------



## Black (12 Gennaio 2017)

partita dai 2 volti. Nel primo tempo il Toro in contropiede ci ha fatto impazzire. Nella ripresa non hanno passato la metacampo, abbiamo dominato e meritavamo come minimo il terzo gol. Bravi ragazzi, anzi bravissimi. Su tutti i soliti Jack e Suso, Paletta (monumentale! un solo errore nel finale)


----------



## 666psycho (12 Gennaio 2017)

Donnarumma 6.5
Abate 5.5
Paletta 7 
Gomez 6
De Sciglio 5.5
Sosa 6
Kucka 6 
Bertolacci 5.5 
Jack 6.5
Suso 6.5
Lapadula 5.5


Calabria 6.5
Pasalic 6.5
Locatelli 6.5


----------



## clanton (12 Gennaio 2017)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Bene.. ora vinciamo anche in campionato



In effetti lasciavo questa per il campionato ....


----------



## Hellscream (12 Gennaio 2017)

Secondo tempo davvero molto buono, Gomez ha fatto una seconda parte di gara praticamente perfetta.


----------



## Schism75 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Secondo tempo migliore, o meglio, dal 60esimo in poi. Il toro si è comunque mangiato altri 2 goal clamorosi. Locatelli mi ha impressionato tantissimo. 
Serve un'ala che sia devastante fisicamente. Bertolacci in mezzo non serve a nulla.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Gennaio 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Lavoro P-A-Z-Z-E-S-C-O di Montella, quest'anno siamo una squadra prima di tutto mentalmente, non ci ammazzano mai... Poi come diceva [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] teniamo il campo magnificamente e soprattutto abbiamo la capacità di leggere le diverse fasi della partita...



Ogni partita la affrontiamo meglio di quella prima (derby escluso), sono commosso


----------



## clanton (12 Gennaio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Dai, aveva fatto anche una bella giocata. A quel punto si é detto: "ormai é gol, ormai é gol, non posso sbagliare, non posso sbagliare.." Ha avuto troppo tempo per pensare.



Ha corso x tutta la partita e comunque li c'era ...


----------



## clanton (12 Gennaio 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Lavoro P-A-Z-Z-E-S-C-O di Montella, quest'anno siamo una squadra prima di tutto mentalmente, non ci ammazzano mai... Poi come diceva [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] teniamo il campo magnificamente e soprattutto abbiamo la capacità di leggere le diverse fasi della partita...



però io non dimentico il primo tempo ...da paura !!


----------



## Julian (12 Gennaio 2017)

possibile che la juventus giochi sempre in casa??? è sempre così fortuna nei sorteggi...


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Gennaio 2017)

Ottima rimonta dopo un pessimo primo tempo


----------



## Casnop (12 Gennaio 2017)

Cosa sarebbe il Milan con un attaccante come il Gallo? La Juventus, semplicemente. Secondo tempo della squadra davvero imponente, per ritmo, gioco, occasioni da rete. Questa squadra letteralmente ribalta situazioni di svantaggio tattico con la forza, la tecnica ed un agonismo che sta diventando proverbiale. Kucka, Bonaventura, Paletta, e Bertolacci nel secondo tempo, sugli scudi. Vediamo ora che succede con la Juve. Una cosa è sicura, azzardare pronostici contro il Milan di quest'anno potrebbe essere mortificante. Astenersi.


----------



## pisolo22 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Julian ha scritto:


> possibile che la juventus giochi sempre in casa??? è sempre così fortuna nei sorteggi...



non c'è sorteggio va in base al ranking della coppa italia ahahah sembra strano ma è cosi in "questa speciale classifica il Napoli è 1o "


----------



## Julian (12 Gennaio 2017)

pisolo22 ha scritto:


> non c'è sorteggio va in base al ranking della coppa italia ahahah sembra strano ma è cosi in "questa speciale classifica il Napoli è 1o "



ah si??? io so che c'è il sorteggio e quella che esce prima gioca sempre in casa


----------



## Dany20 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Secondo tempo giocato da vera squadra. Bravi ragazzi, soprattutto le riserve come Gomez e Sosa.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Donnarumma 6,5
Abate 6
Gomez 7
Paletta 7
De Sciglio 6
Sosa 6,5
Kucka 6,5
Bertolacci 6,5
Suso 7,5
Lapadula 6
Bonaventura 7

Calabria 6,5
Pasalic 6
Locatelli 6,5

Montella 7,5


----------



## Reblanck (12 Gennaio 2017)

Tralasciando il valore dei vari Donna,Paletta,Suso,Jack,Kucka (Locatelli che molti utenti lo ritengono inesperto come lo era ad inizio campionato per Suso e anche lo stesso Romagnoli) il vero artefice della vittoria è l'aeroplanino Montella ! 
Io spero per lui e anche per me che riesca ad arrivare in CL perché altrimenti riceverebbe molte critiche che non merita.


----------



## __king george__ (12 Gennaio 2017)

finalmente dopo anni di delusioni quest'anno la squadra mi sta facendo godere in più occasioni....male il primo tempo ma ottimo il secondo....

soliti grandi suso,jack ecc ma vorrei fare anche una menzione per sosa che stasera mi sembra abbia fatto abbastanza bene....e non malissimo nemmeno gomez....certo entrambi se tutto va come deve andare non dovranno esserci nel futuro ma quello è un altro discorso..


----------



## Willy Wonka (12 Gennaio 2017)

Non so chi sia il preparatore atletico di Montella ma gli va dato grande merito. Sarà anche vero che siamo la squadra che corre meno di tutta la serie A, numeri alla mano, ma la differenza tra noi e le altre squadre in questi primi 4 mesi e mezzo è che noi corriamo fino al fischio finale, e veniamo sempre fuori alla distanza.


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Non so chi sia il preparatore atletico di Montella ma gli va dato grande merito. Sarà anche vero che siamo la squadra che corre meno di tutta la serie A, numeri alla mano, ma la differenza tra noi e le altre squadre in questi primi 4 mesi e mezzo è che noi corriamo fino al fischio finale, e veniamo sempre fuori alla distanza.



Già. Diciamolo a voce bassa ma... finalmente! Dopo anno in cui la benzina finiva ad ottobre...


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Gennaio 2017)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Tralasciando il valore dei vari Donna,Paletta,Suso,Jack,Kucka (Locatelli che molti utenti lo ritengono inesperto come lo era ad inizio campionato per Suso e anche lo stesso Romagnoli) il vero artefice della vittoria è l'aeroplanino Montella !
> Io spero per lui e anche per me che riesca ad arrivare in CL perché altrimenti riceverebbe molte critiche che non merita.


Non penso, comunque vada ci saranno solo applausi per lui


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Gennaio 2017)

Grande reazione nel secondo tempo... bravi tutti... insufficiente solo De Sciglio.
Adesso andiamo a vincere a Torino (e mi chiederete: quale partita? quella di lunedì col toro o i quarti con i ladri? *ENTRAMBE*!)


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Gennaio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Grande reazione nel secondo tempo... bravi tutti... insufficiente solo De Sciglio.
> Adesso andiamo a vincere a Torino (e mi chiederete: quale partita? quella di lunedì col toro o i quarti con i ladri? *ENTRAMBE*!)


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Gennaio 2017)

Speriamo di continuare così..peccato non fare mercato a Gennaio..

Donnarumma 5,5
Abate 6
Paletta 7
Gomez 7
De Sciglio 5,5
Kucka 6,5
Sosa 6
Bertolacci 6
Suso 7,5
Bonaventura 7,5
Lapadula 5

Calabria 6
Pasalic 6
Locatelli 6,5


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Gennaio 2017)

Ho visto il primo tempo in diretta, e solo ora sto guardando il secondo tempo sapendo il risultato.

Nel primo tempo Milan spento con giropalla lento e invece Torino in stile Mihalojvic molto intenso va in vantaggio meritatamente. 

Nonostante questa intensità degli avversari, il Milan nel secondo tempo ha impattato sulla partita in maniera pazzesca.
In pratica ho visto dal 45 al 63 (cioè il gol di Bonaventura) e il Milan ha ANNICHILITO l'avversario.

Montella impressionante. 
Continuando così lo ripeteremo altre 100 volte : è un peccato che 'sta squadra sia privata di un mercato come tutte le squadre normali.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (13 Gennaio 2017)

Lunedì a Torino sicuramente vorranno vendicarsi.. occhi aperti, concentrazione al massimo! Voglio i 3 punti.


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Gennaio 2017)

Ieri sera poi ho finito di vedere la partita a letto, ero sfatto. Grandissimo secondo tempo di Gomez, molto grezzo nei movimenti ma con ottimo senso della posizione, ottimi anticipi e diagonali che ci hanno anche salvato le chiappe. Sosa invece a differenza di altri non mi è piaciuto per nulla... anche quando era necessario tenere palla, continuava a sparacchiare lanci alla pirlo ovviamente sempre fuori misura....
Mi dispiace molto per lapadula! Per la mole di lavoro che fa e il sacrificio che mette si meritava come pochi il gol... Spero non si abbatta e che possa rifarsi


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Gennaio 2017)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ieri sera poi ho finito di vedere la partita a letto, ero sfatto. Grandissimo secondo tempo di Gomez, molto grezzo nei movimenti ma con ottimo senso della posizione, ottimi anticipi e diagonali che ci hanno anche salvato le chiappe. Sosa invece a differenza di altri non mi è piaciuto per nulla... anche quando era necessario tenere palla, continuava a sparacchiare lanci alla pirlo ovviamente sempre fuori misura....
> Mi dispiace molto per lapadula! Per la mole di lavoro che fa e il sacrificio che mette si meritava come pochi il gol... Spero non si abbatta e che possa rifarsi



D'accordo sia su Gomez che su Lapadula, non su Sosa. Ieri da criticare ( ma sono le sue caratteristiche) per il filtro davanti alla difesa, ma la regia é stata eccellente.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (13 Gennaio 2017)

Gomez ieri sera sembrava un mostro... 
Le palle aeree sono solo sua esclusiva. 
Ottimo in tre quattro anticipi e in qualche ripartenza a centrocampo. 

E pensare che nel primo tempo lo avrei rispedito da dove è arrivato.


----------



## Coripra (13 Gennaio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Con Sosa e Gomez insieme non abbiamo mai vinto una partita e mai vinceremo



dixit


----------



## The P (13 Gennaio 2017)

Il Milan quest'anno ha deciso di regalare emozioni, e lo sta facendo.


Dopo un primo tempo in cui abbiamo lasciato all'avversario le redini del gioco, nel secondo siamo scesi in campo con tutt'altro piglio e arrivavamo prima su ogni pallone. Non vedevo una cosa simile nel Milan dai tempi di capello forse.

Dei ragazzi dico bravi tutti con piacevole sorpresa di Sosa, a cui serve un po' più di continuità per interpretare il ruolo, e Gomez, che dopo il buco iniziale in occasione del goal è stato monumentale. Le ha prese tutte, palle basse, palle alte, anticipi. Tutte. Speriamo di poter contare su di lui perché se é il giocatore del secondo tempo può diventare forte.

Nota finale: Locatelli


----------



## JesusHeKnows (13 Gennaio 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> Il Milan quest'anno ha deciso di regalare emozioni, e lo sta facendo.
> 
> 
> Dopo un primo tempo in cui abbiamo lasciato all'avversario le redini del gioco, nel secondo siamo scesi in campo con tutt'altro piglio e arrivavamo prima su ogni pallone. Non vedevo una cosa simile nel Milan dai tempi di capello forse.
> ...



Quanto è forte quel ragazzo, però devo resistere e non cedere alla tentazione di "adorare" nuovamente un singolo giocatore...la ferita di Pato è ancora aperta e fa tremendamente male.


----------



## Casnop (13 Gennaio 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Ho visto il primo tempo in diretta, e solo ora sto guardando il secondo tempo sapendo il risultato.
> 
> Nel primo tempo Milan spento con giropalla lento e invece Torino in stile Mihalojvic molto intenso va in vantaggio meritatamente.
> 
> ...


Vero. Aggiungiamo a questa squadra un Belotti al vertice dell'attacco, e chiediamoci cosa potrebbe fare. Tra le note positive della partita anche lui: un demone atletico, duro nei contrasti, secco e concreto nel tiro, disciplinato sul piano tattico, generoso collaboratore nel gioco di squadra. E milanista. Fassone, Li e Huarong: fatto il closing, vediamo di aprire la nuova giornata al canto del Gallo.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (13 Gennaio 2017)

Una bella vittoria, per niente scontata. Ci siamo espressi benino nonostante il naturale turnover in vista della sfida di lunedì.
Quanto cavolo è forte Belotti? Al Milan sarebbe perfetto.


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Gennaio 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Vero. Aggiungiamo a questa squadra un Belotti al vertice dell'attacco, e chiediamoci cosa potrebbe fare. Tra le note positive della partita anche lui: un demone atletico, duro nei contrasti, secco e concreto nel tiro, disciplinato sul piano tattico, generoso collaboratore nel gioco di squadra. E milanista. Fassone, Li e Huarong: fatto il closing, vediamo di aprire la nuova giornata al canto del Gallo.


 Belotti è una bestia. Ha la stessa fame e grinta di un Lapadula ma sembra più forte in tutto. Fisicamente è allucinante ma non solo, conosce bene il mestiere della punta: ad esempio evade la trappola del fuorigioco con degli automatismi assurdi, ieri è scappato almeno 3 volte. A parte i compiti secondari di una punta lui segna a raffica per davvero. Di solito sono piuttosto freddo con l attaccante italiano "medio" (tipo Destro Pavoletti Immobile Petagna), lui invece sembra un grande attaccante. Credo sia l unico forte comprabile, ad Aubameyang non ci credo


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (13 Gennaio 2017)

solito avvio lento,ma nel complesso è un Milan che mi è piaciuto,considerando anche il turnover ed il fatto che invece il Toro abbia messo in campo il miglior 11 possibile. La mentalità inculcata da Montella è stata decisiva: in altre annate partite come quella di ieri non le avremmo mai ribaltate


----------



## BraveHeart (13 Gennaio 2017)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ieri sera poi ho finito di vedere la partita a letto, ero sfatto. Grandissimo secondo tempo di Gomez, molto grezzo nei movimenti ma con ottimo senso della posizione, ottimi anticipi e diagonali che ci hanno anche salvato le chiappe. Sosa invece a differenza di altri non mi è piaciuto per nulla... anche quando era necessario tenere palla, continuava a sparacchiare lanci alla pirlo ovviamente sempre fuori misura....
> Mi dispiace molto per lapadula! Per la mole di lavoro che fa e il sacrificio che mette si meritava come pochi il gol... Spero non si abbatta e che possa rifarsi



Lapadula che ha sbagliato un gol già fatto "poverino", Sosa che ha fatto una bella prova è un infame. Ovviamente se quel gol lo sbagliava sola ci sarebbero 20 pagine di insulti.


----------

